# Indonesian: To read (voices)



## Nino83

Hello everyone.

This is my first thread about Indonesian language.

There are these four sentences I wrote (if I made some mistake, let me know). In brackets the mechanic English translations.

John sudah membaca buku itu. (John read the book)
Buku itu sudah dibaca (oleh) John. Buku itu sudah dibacanya. (The book was read by John/him)
Buku itu John sudah membacanya. (As for the book, John read it)
John yang membaca buku itu. (It's John the one who read the book)

What I'd like to understand is in which contexts one of these forms is preferred. For example, which sentence would you find natural if you've to reply to the following questions?

John sudah kerjakan apa? (What did John do?)
John sudah membaca apa? (What did John read?)
John sudah membaca buku itu, bukan/ya? (John read the book, didn't he?)
(Apakah) John sudah membaca buku itu? (Did John read the book?)
Siapa (yang) membaca buku itu? (Who read the book?)

Thank you


----------



## Rani_Author

Ciao, caro Nino! Your question seemed too much to answer.  As an Indonesian learned Italian, I prefer to try to explain it in Italian. Because, it would be some things that couldn't be explained well with English grammar.

"Sudah" è "avere" di spiegare il "passato prossimo" nell'italiano.

John (Yohanes è il nome originale di John nell'indonesiano) sudah membaca buku itu. (Giovanni ha letto il libro/ quel libro).
Buku itu sudah dibaca oleh John/ olehnya. (Il libro/ quel libro è stato letto da Giovanni/ da lui).
Buku itu John sudah membacanya. --> "Buku itu yang John sudah baca" è più corretto (Il libro/ quel libro è quello che Giovanni ha letto).
John yang membaca buku itu. (Giovanni è chi legge il libro/ quel libro).



Nino83 said:


> What I'd like to understand is in which contexts one of these forms is preferred. For example, which sentence would you find natural if you've to reply to the following questions?



Non capisco le tue domande. Ma, cerco di risponderle.

John sudah *meng*erjakan apa? (Che ha fatto Giovanni?). La risposta è come "Giovanni ha letto il libro/ quel libro".
John sudah membaca apa? (Che cosa ha letto Giovanni?). La risposta è come "Buku" (È stato il libro).
John sudah membaca buku itu, bukan/ya? (Giovanni ha letto il libro/ quel libro, non è vero?). La risposta è come "Ya, benar" (Sì, è corretto) o "Tidak, (itu) tidak benar" (No, non è corretto).
Apakah John sudah membaca buku itu? (Ha letto Giovanni il libro/ quel libro?). La risposta è come "Ya, John sudah membaca buku itu" (Sì, Giovanni ha letto il libro/ quel libro) o "Tidak, John belum membaca buku itu" (No, Giovanni non ha letto ancora il libro/ quel libro).
Siapa yang membaca buku itu? (Chi legge il libro/ quel libro?). La risposta è come "John" (È Giovanni) o "Giovanni è chi legge il libro/ quel libro".

La domanda corretta di "Il libro/ quel libro è stato letto da Giovanni/ da lui)" è "Apa yang sudah dilakukan pada buku itu oleh John/ olehnya?" (Che cosa è stato fatto a quel libro da Giovanni/ da lui?).

Mentre se c'è la domanda come "Quale libro che Giovanni ha letto?", possiamo risponderla con "Buku itu yang John sudah baca". (Quel libro è quello che Giovanni ha letto).


Le note:
1. Sudah dibaca oleh (con l'oggetto) = è stato letto da. Sudah dibaca (senza l'oggetto) = si ha letto. La seconda forma non è passiva nell'indonesiano.
2. Il passivo usa sempre "oleh" nell'indonesiano formale.
3. Il interrogativo usa sempre "apakah" nell'indonesiano formale.


Grazie di cuore per interessarti della mia madrelengua. Buona d'impararla! 


P.S.: Grazie di cuore anche per i tuoi complimenti del mio italiano nel foro di "All Languages". Significa molto per me.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Rani!
Grazie mille per le risposte chiarissime e per le correzioni! 


Rani_Author said:


> Buku itu John sudah membacanya. --> "Buku itu yang John sudah baca" è più corretto


La frase con "membacanya" è colloquiale o è corretta anche in contesti formali?
Nel mio libro c'è un esempio:
Saya belum menerima surat itu. => Surat itu, saya belum menerimanya.
(Io) non ho ancora ricevuto la lettera. => Riguardo alla lettera, io non l'ho ancora ricevuta.


Rani_Author said:


> "Buku itu yang John sudah baca"


Riguardo alle frasi con yang, il mio libro dice che in indonesiano il pronome relativo può essere solo soggetto.
Nama orang yang sudah *mem*baca buku itu, John. => Il nome della persona che (soggetto) ha letto il libro, è John.
Buku itu yang sudah *di*baca oleh John, menarik. => Il libro che (oggetto) John ha letto, è interessante => Il libro che (soggetto) è stato letto da John, è interessante.
Buku itu yang John sudah *mem*baca, menarik. => questa frase è sbagliata in indonesiano, giusto?
Buku itu yang John sudah baca. => nel tuo esempio non capisco se "buku itu" è soggetto oppure oggetto, non essendoci né "meng-" né "di-".
So che con i pronomi personali c'è una forma particolare di passivo, senza "di-", ad esempio: Buku itu sudah saya baca/kubaca. => Il libro è letto da me.
Però con i sostantivi si può usare solo la forma "dibaca oleh + nome".
Da quello che ho capito, secondo l'autore del libro, le frasi dovrebbero essere:
Buku itu yang sudah saya/kamu/dia baca.
Buku itu yang sudah dibaca oleh John.
E' vero? Oppure anche "Buku itu yang John sudah baca" è possibile in contesti formali?


Rani_Author said:


> Grazie di cuore per interessarti della mia madrelengua.


Prego! Ho ascoltato una canzone di Gigi (Ya Ya Ya) su youtube e mi è subito piaciuto il suono della lingua indonesiana, è una lingua molto musicale. 
Subito dopo ho iniziato a leggere un libro di grammatica indonesiana (Indonesian Reference Grammar).


----------



## Nino83

Forse ho fatto troppe domande in un unico commento.  
Ti spiego il mio dubbio. Nel mio libro le voci attiva e passiva sono spiegate così: 
attiva: soggetto meng-verbo oggetto => saya/John membaca buku itu
passiva con pronomi: soggetto agente verbo => buku itu saya baca; buku itu kubaca 
passiva con nomi e pronomi di 3° persona: soggetto di-verbo (oleh) agente => buku itu dibaca (oleh) John; dibaca (oleh) dia; dibaca olehnya; dicabanya 

Poi dice che il pronome relativo "yang" può essere solo soggetto. Se il nome che precede "yang" è complemento oggetto nella frase originale, diventa soggetto e bisogna usare il passivo. 

Prendiamo, ad esempio, una frase di una canzone di Gigi: "aku yang kau cari". 
Secondo il libro dovrebbe essere così: 
*kau (soggetto)* mencari aku (kau mencariku) => *kau yang (soggetto) men*cari *(attivo)* aku 
kau mencari *aku (oggetto)* (kau mencariku) => *aku yang (soggetto) *kau cari *(passivo con pronomi)*
Francesca mencari *aku (oggetto)* (kau mencariku) => *aku yang (soggetto) **di*cari *(passivo con nomi)* (oleh) Francesca 

Nel tuo esempio: 
a) John sudah membaca *buku itu (oggetto)* => *buku itu yang (soggetto)* John sudah baca 
secondo il mio libro, il passivo con nomi e sostantivi dovrebbe essere "soggetto di-verbo oleh agente" 
 b) John sudah membaca *buku itu (oggetto)* => *buku itu yang (soggetto)* sudah dibaca (oleh) John

E' corretto quello che c'è scritto nel libro o, al contrario, anche la frase a) è corretta?  

Grazie mille


----------



## Rani_Author

Ehi, tranquillo, carissimo Nino! Certamente risponderò tutte le tue domande. Ma, con troppe domande così, non pensi che ho bisogno del tempo libero per risponderle?! 



Nino83 said:


> La frase con "membacanya" è colloquiale o è corretta anche in contesti formali?
> Nel mio libro c'è un esempio:
> Saya belum menerima surat itu. => Surat itu, saya belum menerimanya.
> (Io) non ho ancora ricevuto la lettera. => Riguardo alla lettera, io non l'ho ancora ricevuta.



È corretta. Ma, è più corretta se dici, “Buku itu yang John sudah baca”. È più generale.
“Buku itu, John sudah membacanya” (Il/ quel libro, Giovanni l’ha letto). La frase così è più familiare nella letteratura, poesia, ecc. Almeno, puoi usarlo agli indonesiani molto istruiti. 

Surat itu, saya belum menerimanya (La/ quella lettera, non l’ho ancora ricevuta).
Riguardo alla lettera, io non l'ho ancora ricevuta (Tentang/ mengenai surat itu, saya belum menerimanya).



Nino83 said:


> Riguardo alle frasi con yang, il mio libro dice che in indonesiano il pronome relativo può essere solo soggetto.



Cerco di spiegare riguardo di “yang” nei tuoi esempii:

Nama orang yang sudah membaca buku itu (adalah) John. => Il nome della persona che ha letto il libro (soggetto), è (predicato) Giovanni (oggetto).
Veramente, la versione semplice di questa frase è “Nama orang itu John” (il nome della persona è Giovanni). “che ha letto il libro” è per spiegare di soggetto.
Nama orang (soggetto) + yang sudah membaca (predicato), buku itu (oggetto) -> subproposizione.

Buku yang sudah dibaca oleh John *itu*, menarik. => Il libro che è stato letto da John (soggetto), è interessante (predicato).
Veramente la versione semplice di questa frase è “Buku itu menarik” (il libro è interessante). “che è stato letto da John” è per spiegare di soggetto.
Buku (soggetto)+ yang sudah dibaca (predicato) + oleh John itu (oggetto). -> subproposizione.



Nino83 said:


> Buku itu yang John sudah *mem*baca, menarik. => questa frase è sbagliata in indonesiano, giusto?



Sì.  Gli errori sono i collocamenti di “itu” e di “mem-“. Deve essere “buku itu yang John sudah baca” o “buku yang John sudah baca itu menarik”.



Nino83 said:


> Da quello che ho capito, secondo l'autore del libro, le frasi dovrebbero essere:
> Buku itu yang sudah saya/kamu/dia baca.
> Buku itu yang sudah dibaca oleh John.



Buku itu *yang* sudah saya/kamu/dia baca. (Il/quel libro che ho/ hai/ ha letto).  attivo
Buku itu sudah saya/ kamu/ dia baca. (Il/quel libro è letto da me/ te/ lui/ lei).  passivo
Buku itu sudah dibaca oleh John. (Il/quel libro è letto da Giovanni).  passivo
“Buku itu *yang *John sudah baca" (Il/ quel libro che Giovanni ha letto).  attivo

Note: Il “yang” si usa di solito per fare il composto.



Nino83 said:


> nel tuo esempio non capisco se "buku itu" è soggetto oppure oggetto, non essendoci né "meng-" né "di-".



Buku itu(soggetto),yang John sudah baca (predicato).=> Il/ quel libro che Giovanni ha letto.
John (soggetto), sudah baca (predicato) => subproposizione.



Nino83 said:


> *kau (soggetto)* mencari aku (kau mencariku) => *kau yang (soggetto) men*cari *(attivo)* aku
> kau mencari *aku (oggetto)* (kau mencariku) => *aku yang (soggetto) *kau cari *(passivo con pronomi)*
> Francesca mencari *aku (oggetto)* (kau mencariku) => *aku yang (soggetto) **di*cari *(passivo con nomi)* (oleh) Francesca
> John sudah membaca *buku itu (oggetto)* => *buku itu yang (soggetto)* John sudah baca
> John sudah membaca *buku itu (oggetto)* => *buku itu yang (soggetto)* sudah dibaca (oleh) John



Kau (soggetto) mencari (predicato) -ku (oggetto) => Mi cerchi
*Kau(-lah)*: soggetto, *yang* mencari (predicato), -ku (oggetto) => *Tu* mi cer*chi* => per spiegare l’affermazione.
Aku*(-lah)*: soggetto, *(siapa/ seseorang) yang *kaucari (predicato)  => *Sono io* *quello che *cerchi}  attivo.
Kau (soggetto), -cari (predicato) => subproposizione.
Aku, kaucari -> aku (soggetto), dicari (predicato), olehmu (oggetto): sono cercato da te  passivo.

Francesca  (soggetto) mencari (predicato) -ku (oggetto) => Francesca mi cerca
Aku*(-lah)*: soggetto,  *(siapa/ seseorang) yang* dicari oleh Francesca (predicato) => *Sono io* *quello che *Francesca cerca)  attivo.
Seseorang (soggetto), yang dicari (predicato), oleh Francesca (oggetto)=> subproposizione.
Aku, (soggetto); dicari (predicato), Francesca (oggetto): sono cercato da Francesca  passivo.

John (soggetto) sudah membaca (predicato) buku itu (oggetto) => Giovanni ha letto il/ quel libro.
Buku itu (soggetto), *yang *John sudah baca (predicato) => Il/ quel libro *che *Giovanni ha letto.
John (soggetto), sudah baca (predicato) => subproposizione.  attivo

Buku itu(-lah): soggetto, *(apa/ sesuatu) yang *sudah dibaca oleh John (predicato) => Buku itu (adalah apa/ sesuatu) yang John sudah baca => Il/ quel libro è *quello che *Giovanni ha letto.
John (soggetto), sudah baca (predicato)  attivo.

Note: l'oggetto di “aku” è “-ku”. “Aku” come oggetto si permette soltanto nei contesti informali.

Ricordi sempre che il “yang” è seguito dalla forma “di-“ è il attivo.

A proposito, complimenti per il tuo indonesiano. Le frasi che hai scritto sono le frasi complicate nell’indonesiano.



Nino83 said:


> È una lingua molto musicale.



Ho imparato l’italiano, perchè la mia professoressa preferita si è sposata con un italiano (un milano). Lui è stato un italiano molto simpatico.
Dopo di conoscere molte persone da varii paesi, mi ho rendeto conto degli italiani sono stati i più simpatichi.  Mi sono innamorata davvero della lingua italiana e della cultura italiana. ^_^
Gli indonesiani dicono sempre che l’italiano è una lingua molto romantica. Il modo degli italiani parlano come stanno cantando le canzoni o leggendo le poesie. ^_^
Un'altra ragione è gli italiani non mi hanno mai insultato riguardo al mio italiano. Non mi hanno mai detto le cattive parole come “Sei molto stupida. Per favore ti fermi a parlare l’italiano”, incluso te. 
Mi piace tutte le canzoni di Andrea Bocelli.  Ma, c’è una canzone di Bruno Ferrara che mi piace molto. “La Bella Italia”. 
Tutte queste ragioni mi hanno fatto scrivere dell’Italia (del Napoli) nel mio romanzo. I lettori si piacciono molto di questo mio romanzo. 


P.S: Potresti dirmi riguardo al nome dell’autore del tuo libro indonesiano?


----------



## Nino83

Rani_Author said:


> Ma, con troppe domande così, non pensi che ho bisogno del tempo libero per risponderle?!


Sì, certo!  
Avevo la preoccupazione di aver fatto troppe domande.  


Rani_Author said:


> “Buku itu *yang *John sudah baca" (Il/ quel libro che Giovanni ha letto).  attivo


Quindi anche questa frase è corretta? 
Aku(-lah) (siapa/seseorang) yang Francesca cari. 
Se ho capito bene, è possibile la struttura seguente: nome yang soggetto verbo (senza di-/-meng) 
Invece, nelle frasi semplici (senza yang), è corretto dire "buku itu John sudah baca" o bisogna dire "buku itu sudah dibaca (oleh) John?  


Rani_Author said:


> Mi sono innamorata davvero della lingua italiana e della cultura italiana.


Grande! Mi fa molto piacere sentire queste parole. 


Rani_Author said:


> Un'altra ragione è gli italiani non mi hanno mai insultato riguardo al mio italiano. Non mi hanno mai detto le cattive parole come “Sei molto stupida. Per favore ti fermi a parlare l’italiano”, incluso te.


Non avrebbe senso. Bisogna sempre incoraggiare chi impara una nuova lingua. A me (come penso a molti altri) fa sempre piacere quando una persona ha il desiderio di parlare la nostra lingua.  
Continua a praticare la lingua e vedrai che affinerai alcune piccole imprecisioni (che tutti noi abbiamo quando parliamo una nuova lingua).  


Rani_Author said:


> Mi piace tutte le canzoni di Andrea Bocelli. Ma, c’è una canzone di Bruno Ferrara che mi piace molto. “La Bella Italia”.


Ho scoperto un'altra band indonesiana, "Five Minutes". Mi piace molto "Semakin ku kejar semakin kau jauh".  
Grazie mille per aver risposto a tutte queste domande!


----------



## Nino83

Ah, dimenticavo! 


Rani_Author said:


> P.S: Potresti dirmi riguardo al nome dell’autore del tuo libro indonesiano?


James Neil Sneddon, Alexander Adelaar, Dwi Noverini Djenar and Michael C Ewing


----------



## Rani_Author

Nino83 said:


> Quindi anche questa frase è corretta?
> Aku(-lah) (siapa/seseorang) yang Francesca cari.
> Se ho capito bene, è possibile la struttura seguente: nome yang soggetto verbo (senza di-/-meng)
> Invece, nelle frasi semplici (senza yang), è corretto dire "buku itu John sudah baca" o bisogna dire "buku itu sudah dibaca (oleh) John?



Sì, tutte queste frasi sono corrette.

Ti do gli esempii:
- Aku mencintaimu (Ti amo).  Aku (soggetto), mencintai (predicato), -mu (oggetto).
Nella frase così, hai bisogno del "me-" come marcatore d'attivo.
- *Kau, kucintai* (senza il "di-")  *Kau dicintai olehku *(con il "di") -> Sei amato da me.  Kau (soggeto), dicintai (predicato), olehku (oggetto). passivo.*Buku itu, John sudah baca. ** Buku itu sudah dibaca oleh John* (Quel libro è letto da Giovanni)  passivo.

Le note:
La caratteristica d'attivo nell'indonesiano:
- Il predicato usa il prefisso "me-" o "ber-".

Le caratteristiche di passivo nell'indonesiano:
- Il predicato usa il prefisso "di-"/ "ter-" o il prefisso-suffisso "ke-an"/ "ter-kan".
- Il verbo è di solito prededuto dal "ku-" o "kau-" (o il nome/ gli altri pronomi) senza il me-

Ricorda sempre che il “yang” è seguito dalla forma “me-/ di-“, perfino è seguito dal verbo senza il prefisso, è il attivo. -> per spiegare il composto.
- Akulah *yang men*cintaimu. (*Io* ti am*o*). -> per spiegare l’affermazione. attivo.
- Akulah *yang* cinta padamu (senza il "me-"). -> (*Io* ti am*o*). -> per spiegare l’affermazione. attivo.
- Akulah *yang di*cintai olehmu. (Sono io quello che ami).  attivo.
- Akulah *yang kau**cinta.* (Sono io quello che ami).  attivo. Akulah *yang Francesca** cari.* (Sono io quello che Francesca cerca)attivo.

La nota: kaucari, kukejar, kaujauh.  kau cari, ku kejar, kau jauh. 
Kau jauh: Sei lontano (da me). Kaujauh: (mi) lasci.



Nino83 said:


> Non avrebbe senso. Bisogna sempre incoraggiare chi impara una nuova lingua. A me (come penso a molti altri) fa sempre piacere quando una persona ha il desiderio di parlare la nostra lingua.
> Continua a praticare la lingua e vedrai che affinerai alcune piccole imprecisioni (che tutti noi abbiamo quando parliamo una nuova lingua).



Molte persone hanno insultato le mie lingue straniere. Mi hanno detto che io sono stata molto stupida.  Qualche persona mi ha detto, "Parla inglese per favore! Non insultare la mia lingua madre con parlare in modo sbagliato!" Poi, quando ho parlato inglese con loro, mi hanno detto, "Sei davvero stupida". 

Ma, ogni volta parlo italiano con gli italiani, almeno nessun degli italiani mi dicono, "Sei stupida."


----------



## Nino83

Grazie mille per tutte queste risposte! 


Rani_Author said:


> *Kau, kucintai*
> *Buku itu, John sudah baca. *


Visto che hai scritto queste frasi con la virgola, presumo che ci sia una pausa tra "kau" e "kucintai", "buku itu" e "John". Non sapevo dell'esistenza di questa possibilità (il libro non ne parlava). Interessante!  

È un grande piacere sapere che nella lontana Indonesia ci sono persone a cui piace la lingua italiana ed è molto interessante e divertente parlare con te!


----------



## Rani_Author

Nino83 said:


> Visto che hai scritto queste frasi con la virgola, presumo che ci sia una pausa tra "kau" e "kucintai", "buku itu" e "John". Non sapevo dell'esistenza di questa possibilità (il libro non ne parlava). Interessante!



Ahaha... Ma, abbiamo bisogno di respirare un momento. 

Scherzando. Ma, non pensi che veramente i collocamenti del soggetto, predicato, ed oggetto cambiano in queste frasi?

Kau (soggetto), kucintai (predicato).
Ku- (soggetto), cintai (predicato) => subproposizione.

Buku itu (soggetto), John sudah baca (predicato).
John (soggetto), sudah baca (predicato) => subproposizione.

Ma, è vero che abbiamo bisogno di respirare in ogni virgola nell'indonesiano. È molto importante di respirare, perchè l'intonazione è molto importante nell'indonesiano. Saresti stanco con questa intonazione dura di parlare senza fermarsi.



Nino83 said:


> È un grande piacere sapere che nella lontana Indonesia ci sono persone a cui piace la lingua italiana ed è molto interessante e divertente parlare con te!



Perchè no? Italia è un paese sviluppato ed interessante. Perfino, gli indonesiani che hanno imparato l'italiano, preferiscono parlare l'italiano all'indonesiano. Perchè, si possono rispettare come italiani rispettano di solito a loro.

Io sono molto contenta e sorpresa che un italiano simpatico come te, vuole imparare la mia lingua madre. Tu sei una persona che mi ha detto benvenuta a questo foro nella prima volta.


----------

